
Turning Off Wi-Fi and Bluetooth in iOS 11 Doesn't Turn Off Wi-Fi and Bluetooth - lsh123
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/evpz7a/turn-off-wi-fi-and-bluetooth-apple-ios-11
======
trapperkeeper74
This is a huge security, privacy and battery-drain nightmare.

Unassociated Wi-Fi chips constantly broadcast their MAC addresses allowing
customer targeting and broadcast their previously associated SSIDs, allowing
tracking of people when combined with SSID location databases like SkyHook.

Unassociated Bluetooth is also a privacy and security attack surface.

Finally, it's going to drain the already undersized iPhone batteries even more
by not putting chips into powersave modes.

Apple smh fail, fail and fail... they really jumped the shark on this one. I
hope this changes but I'll be skipping iOS updates for now and will skip
future iPhones if this doesn't change, in addition to already skipping future
MacBook Pros because of their horrendous unrepairability and unupgradability.

